# Sleep Pattern questions...



## n1ven (May 29, 2012)

Hello all, 

We are really pleased with Bobby's progress so far and are soo glad we got a Cockapoo! Bobby has an excellent temperament and is fantastic with kids and other dogs. (although a little boisterous at times!)

At 13 weeks now, he is completely toilet trained, is learning that biting hard is NOT cool, doesn't cry when we put him to bed for longer than 2 minutes (even then this is not every time) and he has mastered sit, down, high five and has reasonable recall when off lead.

We are having one problem though, and I am keen to hear your advice. 

We leave Bobby's food down all day and take it away from him before bed and we tend not to let Bobby drink water past 21:30, putting him to bed between 22:30 and 23:30 generally.

He wakes up between 5:30 and 6:00 each day and cries to be let out to the toilet, which is fine during the week as this is the time I go to work, so he's a convenient alarm clock! But at the weekend, it is a bit of a strain. I assume that the weekly routine has encouraged this and prom his point of view, it must be hard to distinguish between the weekdays and weekends!

On the odd occasion though he will cry a few hours into the night because he needs the toilet. As soon as I let him out of his crate, he rushes to the door to be let out. The problem is when I let him back in and try to put him in his crate, he cries and cries and cries. Last night he cried for an hour and a quarter until 2:10 while we tried to be strong willed and lay awake. Eventually, my wife caved in and I went to get him to stop the neighbours coming round to kill us! We let him sleep with us in the bed and he was nice and calm. I however, struggle to sleep when he is in the bed as he likes to sleep around our heads on the pillows! 

I wonder if there is anything that we should have done different as I'm concerned that now if he keeps crying, he will assume that we'll go down to let him come up to bed with us?

Does anyone else have these issues or suggestion on how we should play this in future?

I have enclosed a couple of pictures below too, which were taken a couple of weeks ago but that I have only just had emailed through. 

Thanks in advance for your replies!

Simon


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

The one reason my dogs sleep in our bedroom is so we can get weekend lie-ins! They only wake up when we wake up. I don't mine them on the bed but my OH will push them off if they get in his way. If my OH is home late they start off on the bed with me and then usually jump onto the bedroom floor now when they hear him coming!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Personally I would not leave his food down all day I would give him set meal times. Then I would move his crate to your bedroom( if poss) and over the course of the next few weeks move it further and further away until it's where you want it to be! I am sure others on this site will be able to advise you better than I.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

In all honesty Simon you have to do what works for you and your puppy. 

A good play time before bedtime and toilet time in the garden .. he is still young and over time he will eventually sleep in later.

He is still fairly young so you could provide him with a toilet area during the night (puppy pad) then if he cries you know it is just for your attention or company, which you may like to ignore, I know this is hard and I am the biggest softie when it comes to puppy cries, but I also know these puppies are clever and you need to be strong and leave them (as long as they have everything they need). 

Enjoy your puppy and it really does get easier .. you will be having those lovely lazy weekend mornings soon enough ... I struggled to wake my dogs up at 8.30am this weekend, they looked at me as if to say "no not yet, I'm going back to my bed" lol 

Is your puppy out walking now? I tend to see my puppies become more settled into a night routine around this time, the walks provids extra mental stimulation and exercise .. and at around 12 weeks old the change tends to happen, although each puppy is different of course, but they all get there in the end


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Simon,
I had to laugh because I'm in the same situation with dogs in bed with us and like you said I wake up to find one wrapped round my head. I have Beau who is now one she started off in a pen beside the bed but at about 2 months she started whining very early in the morning and to be honest it was just easier to lift her on our bed to get a lay in, I now also have a 15 wk old pup and he lasted about 4 wks in the pen before he realised that Beau was on the bed so why couldn't he luckily he was toilet trained quite quick so it wasn't a problem....however once you start letting them come on the bed it's very hard to stop if you decide you want them to sleep else where at a later stage, both me and my husband don't mind them sleeping on the bed so it works for us and yes they do tend to sleep through until we get up even Kody but just be sure it's what you want long term if not then I would not encourage it and perhaps you may have to go back to keeping her in her crate. Hope this is of help.


----------



## Drea (Aug 4, 2012)

I had to stop crating Kiko. He could not STAND it. He even figured out how to get out of the crate one day. He never stopped barking in there either. He does not sleep in the bed with me. He sleeps usually below me on the floor. I am ok with that! Lord knows I put up with enough of his shenanigans all day.

He was waking me up however, 3 times a night and morning to peeps. 1, 5 and 7. talk about exhuastion. He was really doing his business though... Now, he was only waking me at at 10 to 7 am. But not doing his business ALL the time. I think sometimes he wanted to play. I alwasy took him out, and if I saw he wanted to play, took him right back and went straight to bed. (me, not him) he would play quietly with his toys, until he woke me up again at about 10. (I work nights) 
It did not seem to matter how long I took him out for the night before. Sometimes I would walk around with him for almost 2 hours thinking he would let me sleep in. NOT SO MUCH!!!

SO, I like you... can not WAIT for the day that Kiko starts to sleep in. Sometimes I wonder why am I doing this? But I wouldnt trade him for anything. Even a little more sleep. lol


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I went through the early mornings with Lola and thought they would never end but suddenly she just started sleeping later without us changing anything. Somewhere between 4 and 5 months it all just clicked. Around the same time I noticed that she didn't need to wee nearly as often during the day. I guess it is a maturity thing. Now at 5 1/2 months we quite often waken her up during the week!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Ironic morning. I got up at 7.30 to let Binky out, she is still asleep in her crate and I am in the front room waiting!


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

I would start as you mean to go on if you want him to sleep down stairs in a crate then stick to it, they do take a little time to sleep later but it does come.
I would give him set meal times and leave his food down for only 10 minutes about 10 seconds is long enough in my house, if he's hungry he'll eat, then take it up. You could take his water up at 9.00pm. If you regulate his eating you may be able to regulate his toileting habits. If you start giving in to him he will learn very quickly how to manipulate you and they are extremely good at that. Perhaps you and your wife could take it in turns getting up in the morning. Hope your nights are getting better.


----------



## n1ven (May 29, 2012)

Thanks Janee and others, out of interest why do people say you should regulate their eating? 

Our breeder recommended leaving Bobby's food down because it discourages possessiveness and greediness. After looking after a Labrador puppy this weekend, that certainly rings true, he was a nightmare and aggressive when Bobby went near his bone/bowl. 

It wouldn't be a problem to regulate Bobbys eating for us because we have quite a regimented routine. I know people say that you demonstrate that you are the alpha dog by eating first, but can this dominance not be shown in other ways?

I'd be keen to know peoples thoughts.


----------



## wiz1908 (Apr 19, 2012)

We only let Enzo up on our bed on Sat & Sun mornings & he's got to know this now. On week days I get up a 6am shower change etc then come down about 6.45 & he's not asleep but happily curled up, I open the cage & he often just lies there looking cute & sleepy & rubbing his eyes with his paws till he decides "I must get up for a wee"! on the weekend he'll cry to come out between 6.30 & 7.30 - guess he's not heard me get up, goes out for a wee then runs to the stairs to wait for me to open the stairgate, he does sleep on the bed but luckily he likes to have his own space for sleeping so just goes to the end of the bed & falls asleep & will stay there till I get up (sometimes really late if I'm tired lol) Regarding food I know they say you shouldn't leave it down but as of a couple of months ago Enzo’s not been fussed by eating quick at all, for some reason he'll eat his kibble (just plain for breeki - mixed with wet for dinner – not thrown on the floor!) if I throw it on the floor & tell him to "find" or put it in a kong ball, I don't know why, I guess whatever works for you is best. There’s lots of things people say you should or shouldn’t do & I’m sure 90% of them are correct but every dog/pup is different & you have to live with him/her & you know your puppy more than anyone so if you find something that works etc then as long as he’s happy & healthy then go with your instincts.


----------



## wiz1908 (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh ps - your puppy is beautiful!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't have any advice as I have only had my puppy a week so am learning myself, but just wanted to say how scrummy Bobby is


----------



## n1ven (May 29, 2012)

Thanks very much! He's blushing...


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Binky did a 'bobby' yesterday, she put her face into the washing up liquid bubbles coming up the drain in the garden, I laughed so much I forgot to get my camera...but I did think she looked like your bobby!


----------

